# Hi from the North East UK



## lillylau (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't have any mice at the moment  im just learning about them first, I love the black tan colour and dove, I used to breed and show hamsters but after a illness I had to stop. Im now recovered and think I would like to try my hand at mice showing,


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome! 
Have you checked out the National Mouse Club? There's a link in my signature if not x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

There's a show being held at Manchester on the 5th of September,probably your closest other than Harrogate in January
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=34298


----------



## lillylau (Aug 22, 2015)

thank you both for your replies, do the shows normally have mice for sale at them ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

not really.There is an auction class at Manchester but there's no guarantee that anything will be entered or if there is that it will be a variety that you like or the quality good enough to give you a good start.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sales/exchanges are usually prearranged between club members prior to shows, so if you wanted to collect stock at a show you would have to prearrange with the breeder beforehand, unless, as Sarah says, you rely on the auction class.


----------

